
Japanese electronics maker creates Origami-style drone - lelf
http://www.cnet.com/news/helping-an-origami-crane-fly-with-a-little-help-from-some-modern-technology/
======
epalmer
I'm not sure I would call this a drone as much as a bird robot. They hint in
the article that they will release the design. I hope it is fully open source.
I can imagine that many variations on this design will be created once the
design is available.

Here is another approach to the flying bird robot

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fg_JcKSHUtQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fg_JcKSHUtQ)

I saw a DARPA video that simulated little birds as spying robots. can't seem
to find the video right now.

